# I don't know who I am



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, this is very serious. I have no idea who I am or where I am. I don't know what I am doing, I am ao out of it. HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## Nirvana (Jan 25, 2016)

it's normal lol


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

You are in Eastern Europe.

You are Dr. Dre.

You need to make a plan to go back to America, is my opinion.

Sounds like while Eastern Europe is cool, the "grab" of Appalachia has got you.

Maybe the air there, where you are, is shitty.

Message me if you are buggin out.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How is it normal??


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Get on chat TMS and I will help you, Mez


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

NOBLE VICTORY said:


> You are in Eastern Europe.
> 
> You are Dr. Dre.
> 
> ...


What the fuck



mezona said:


> How is it normal??


It's not normal at all, but it's normal for DP.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What can be done???


----------



## hidden (Nov 28, 2015)

Thy, I've talked to Mezona.

It's not a wtf moment if you understand Mez's story.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

mezona said:


> Guys, this is very serious. I have no idea who I am or where I am. I don't know what I am doing, I am ao out of it. HELP PLEASE!!!


id love to hear your story. message me sometime


----------



## seven (Oct 3, 2015)

Mezona do you even doing something with this? Any medications / therapy? Because it will not get better just by sitting on forum. You will not get cured just by ''accepting this'' or "not thinking about it".


----------



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

This post is so accurate for me


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I am on medications and tried multiple therapies (still in therapy) with almost no results. Don't know what to do!


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

BODYLOAD said:


> Thy, I've talked to Mezona.
> 
> It's not a wtf moment if you understand Mez's story.


The wtf clearly wasn't directed to Mezona. It was directed at your bizzare comment.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Mezona the i don't know who i am thing can be overcomed. I did that. One day i just stopped asking myself about it and i was ignoring this fact, i just said to myself i know who i am , honestly you know that you are Mezona and bla bla bla, keep on going doing that for a month and then your brain will learn it, as soon as this thought is popping up in my head i'm just redirecting my thoughts, sometimes even saying myself loud i'm Marina fullstop. Now i don't have this feeling, before i even didn't understand what kind of creature am i, i couldn't recognize my whole body, so put all your effort to do so, it takes time and strength, but this dp thing is about retraining yourself. I was scared to death even when i was washing my hands cause i didn't understand who's hands i'm washing.


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

Remember Mezona that you are acting like normal, your posts are normal, that means that you do have thoughts and you know who you are, you just covered under the strange sensations, keep talking to yourself every day, explain yourself everything and there will be a day when you will feel that you don't have this questions anymore. Do not panic over it, try to relax as much as possible, if you are anxious tell yourself that it's ok to feel this way for now, don't be scared of it. If medication doesn't work for you then probably you are resistant to it, then you have just one option of trying to work it out yourself, no one can take you out of this here, try take all the control yourself i stead of panic, go through it, now you are just in panic. It won't get better if you are just questioning and not working on it


----------



## Marinkawr (Jul 21, 2016)

And guys if i'm writing this it doesn't mean that i'm not suffering, but i'm trying to cope. I also want to die sometimes and feel empty and so on, but there is no point to write here that i'm going to kill myself, who cares? No one here can help me, it is only my problem, so if i'll decide to die i will do it quitely with no shouting-look people, i'm going to die!!! And what?! We are all feel like shit, but let's give each other some useful advises, support and hope.


----------



## Tired23 (Aug 28, 2016)

This is accurate for me too.


----------

